# مشروع خرسانة مسلحة كامل



## الفقير لله طارق (23 مارس 2009)

المرفقات عبارة عن مشروع خرسانة كامل



لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم

eng ahmed.zip​


----------



## ahmedmarza (23 مارس 2009)

يعطيك العافيه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم 
ونفع الله بك الأسلام والمسلمين


----------



## b_nouri (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير الجزاء و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق .


----------



## rwmam (24 مارس 2009)

سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## newbarcelonar (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا ع الموضوع ولكن ممكن اعرف اي برنامج يشغلphp


----------



## alaa_ce (28 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير بس هو البرنامج اللى بيفتحه ايه ارجو الرد ضرورى


----------



## anass81 (28 مارس 2009)

alaa_ce قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير بس هو البرنامج اللى بيفتحه ايه ارجو الرد ضرورى



السلام عليكم 

الملف الرئيسي هو ملف مضغوط zip file, بعد فك الضغط تحصل على مجموعة مجلدات فيها ملفات اكسل , ومجلد فيه ملفات لبرنامج Sap واعتقد انها لنسخة قديمة منه

ارجو ان اكون قد اجبت على سؤالك


----------



## هما نت (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (28 مارس 2009)

جاري التنزيل للاسفادة منه ان شاء الله يحقق الفائدة الكبيرة لكافة الاعضاء يعطيك الف عافية على جهدك حياك الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 مارس 2009)

مشكور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.jaser (29 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (30 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لكن اين رسومات المشروع


----------



## aljafry (31 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Abubakr Hussein (31 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا

بس هو مشروع ايه بالظبط؟


----------



## Abubakr Hussein (31 مارس 2009)

ربنا يجزيك خير أخى

بس للأسف المشروع مش واضح خالص
يمكن عشان فرق البلد وفرق طرق التصميم

بس الملف مفيهوش رسومات على الأوتوكاد


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (31 مارس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mousad1210 (1 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله بك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## ابونمه (1 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان واكرمك في الدارين


----------



## عاشق السهر (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## ميثم العنزي (28 أبريل 2009)

تسلم هالايادي البيضة وتدمو ذخر للملتقى


----------



## ايادي (10 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## fmharfoush (11 مايو 2009)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراً


----------



## الكور (12 مايو 2009)

الف شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككر


----------



## mousad1210 (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم 
ونفع الله بك الأسلام والمسلمين


----------



## منة الرحمن (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا النفع الكبير


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (13 مايو 2009)

الفقير لله طارق قال:


> المرفقات عبارة عن مشروع خرسانة كامل
> 
> 
> 
> لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


 
شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (13 مايو 2009)

مشاركة ممتازة وفقك الله اخى واثابك فى الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## المهندس السيابي (14 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ، وبارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## ismaeel bolbol (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكووووووووووووووووووور


الفقير لله طارق قال:


> المرفقات عبارة عن مشروع خرسانة كامل
> 
> 
> 
> لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## ismaeel bolbol (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## zizolove_dodo2000 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق*


----------



## محمد دهشورى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## salim salim (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## gharib belal (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tahab (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك من خيره الكثير مما يحب وتحب


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## star gd (1 يناير 2010)

*جزالك الله الف خير ..*


----------



## salim salim (1 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## jirar (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ASHRAF_ENG (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## osamanouri (19 فبراير 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## diaa salah (19 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## kazali016 (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم 
ونفع الله بك الأسلام والمسلمين


----------



## mhzein (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير ولكن هذا الملف 




eng ahmed.zip‏ (499.6 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 2940)
لايمكن تحميله ارجو البيان مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## hassanaki (21 فبراير 2010)

هل يمكن ارفاق الرسومات الهندسية
شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## م/ بشير حطروم (10 مارس 2010)

الف الف الف مشكور


----------



## الامير الجارح (10 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووور اخوي على هذا المشروع الرائـــــــــــــع


----------



## القمر الهندسي (11 مارس 2010)

مشكورين على جهودك يا وردة


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم 
ونفع الله بك الأسلام والمسلمين


----------



## body55 (12 مارس 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك ورحم الله والديك وجعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتكززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## hamza2011 (8 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## engmans (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ss_online1 (8 يونيو 2010)

*****************جزاكم الله خير الجزاء****************


----------



## eng_rehab (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jirar (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## mdsayed (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## vbabbas (8 يونيو 2010)

احب البرمجة هل من اكواد بالبيسك


----------



## odwan (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## هشام راغب (14 يونيو 2010)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه


----------



## engmans (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## mdsayed (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## m_sweedy (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المأربي (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكور بارك الله بك ونفع بك الامه


----------



## محمددنيا (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## baiumy (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود الوافر


----------



## Jamal (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سلمت يداك


----------



## Mr_Mentor (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر على المشروع الرائع

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## nezarsoumaia (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## صالح التميمي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ........


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (12 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zizo gladiator (19 مارس 2011)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يونس الدايمي (20 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## سلطان الجياشي (21 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمودشمس (21 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم 
ونفع الله بك الأسلام والمسلمين*​


----------



## m.atef76 (29 أبريل 2011)

الله يبااااااااااااااااااااارك فيك


----------



## احمد_سلوم (29 أبريل 2011)

*يعطيك العافيه وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ahmed arfa (29 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## م محسن صالح (29 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يجعله ف ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يوسف أحمد الشلقانى (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جدا


----------



## ابورنيم (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## BASSAM SARHAN (30 أبريل 2011)

مع الشكر الحزيل


----------



## دينادنيا (24 يونيو 2011)

لوسمحت انا مش عارفة افتح الرسومات رجاء لو حد عرف يفتحها يقولي ازاى....شكرا


----------



## boushy (24 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق .*


----------



## Abu Laith (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا..........


----------



## م / محمد الصباحي (13 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي


----------



## abdullaadel (17 يوليو 2011)

كويس بس مش manual


----------



## esraa_yousri (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المشوع 

جزاك الله خير 

بس انت مستخدم sap نسخه كام ؟؟
عشان جزء ال sap مش بيفتح عندى خالص

و فين رسومات المشروع الاساسيه اللى على الاتوكاد 

عشان نعرف نربط كله ببعضه 

و بكده نعرف نستفاد و نفهم اكتر 


شكرا على مشاركتك و افادتك لينا


----------



## ابو يونس (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## en.darsh (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Raed_A (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق .


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ناصر ابو الوفا (12 أكتوبر 2012)

الموضوع جيد


----------



## ابوداريا (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مرحباً .. أرجوكم:
شكد سعر خرساتة ب20 و ب7,5(7,5-b)
عندكم بالبصرة ؟


----------



## abdulghani alasiri (24 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ديجيتال بوي (8 يناير 2013)

الف شكر ياخي الكريم


----------



## mess75 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## eng_egp (9 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الباشا1991 (27 أبريل 2014)

*جزاك الله خير
*


----------



## حسن احمد (27 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زكرياعبدالحكيم صاد (18 مايو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

